
Self as Sovereign: Where do we get the notion of mind as separate from body? - pepys
http://www.thenation.com/article/self-as-sovereign/
======
improv32
If you found this interesting you'll get a proper mindfuck out of these
essays: [http://www.meltingasphalt.com/mr-jaynes-wild-
ride/](http://www.meltingasphalt.com/mr-jaynes-wild-ride/)
[http://www.meltingasphalt.com/neurons-gone-
wild/](http://www.meltingasphalt.com/neurons-gone-wild/)

~~~
meric
IMO the mind is not seperate from the body and the body is not separate from
the rest of the universe. Different living things in the same universe are
akin to different flowers on the same tree, or as the article in your second
link suggests, like different neurons in the same brain. The author is
insistent on seeing all things on a materialistic level, but scripture makes a
lot more sense when you equate God == universe; God == totality. That way, the
Christian logic whereby God is Jesus's father and Jesus is God and the Holy
Spirit that is the cosmic process that drives the universe from one moment to
the next makes complete sense. As Moses once said 'Ye are Gods' and it can be
the literal truth.

------
wisevehicle
The author seems to ignore the fact that eastern traditions made just such a
separation long before 550bce. It would have been more correct to note that
this research was limited to western 'classical' thinkers.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Perhaps simply from our own experience? For the conscious mind, the body seems
to be something under its control.

